# Another e-post question



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

Guys I need your help........quickly

On the Look E-post there is a line that says "Stop Limit insert" does that mean not to insert the post any deeper than that line or that it must be insert to at least that line.


----------



## Martyk22 (Jan 4, 2011)

never mind figured it out.


----------

